# Battle of Hive Infernus



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd thought I'd start a little fan fic, how'd you like it?

The Valkyrie bucked and turned and turned as more rounds hammered into the side. Ork fighta bommas circled the stricken dropship as the pilot fought for control. Inside, Guardsmen Heller of the 42nd Cadian gripped on to his lasgun for dear life, his whole life flashing before his eyes. "this is it," he thought "This is how it all ends." The Fighta bommas reared round for another pass, their guns chattering away. The Valkyrie descended out the air, slowly but surely dropping out of the sky, smoke billowing out of it's air intake. The pilot let out a cry of pain as a bullet slammed through the cockpit glass and into his chest. The ground got closer and closer and the Orks got more accurate with their fire every pass. Heller looked out the the view port, only to see a rokkit slam into the side of the dropship. The viewports splintered, showering the occupants with glass. The Valkyrie could take no more, with an ear splitting crash, the dropship slammed into the polluted hive wastes of Infernus.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

No posts? :-(


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'd PM a moderator to move this into the new 40K fiction section, otherwise a nice start.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks thomas, but it is in the 40k ficiton section.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

chrisman 007 said:


> Thanks thomas, but it is in the 40k fiction section.


No, this is in the FLUFF section, fiction is further down in fiction and art section NOT 40K discussion, it was only introduced a few days ago.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, thanks mate.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

You have asked, and I have answered.

Moved to Fiction!

Cheers!
-Dirge Eterna, Heresy High Council


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Cool but how come your armys main character (possibly?) just plummeted to his death?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

i think hes setting the scene for a lone man trudging his way out of hell back to his own lines, taking on various challenges as he goes. either that or hes setting it up for the real main character to arrive on a search and rescue mission.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool, when is the next one coming?


----------

